# Instructions on How to install chrome side steps



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought a pair of chrome side steps from china and to my amasement they came without instructions on how to install them.

The package came with the two chrome side steps,Two Metal brackets and a bag of nuts and bolts and funny shaped U attachments with a bolt welded at one end.

I had the xtrail up in the air on hydraulic jack many times so that i could get an idea of how to bolt up the steps and it isnt as easy as one thinks.

The brackets give one the idea as though it is not only to bolt to the chassis of the xtrail but to weld as well.

I will post pics asap to show you what i received and I hope that someone can give me some insight on how to install these side steps which I have had for some time now and I cant enjoy them on the vehicle.

Can anyone help?

I really need to get some instructions posted via a link on how to install.

Best Regards


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

If you post pics of what you have, maybe someone will help. Otherwise we will only be guessing here.


----------



## TKH (May 19, 2007)

Hi Sean, our XTrails all come with an OEM side bar. As far as I can make out -

1. The crome side bar is "attached" to the XT via two attachment points (front and rear). 
2. The attachment points on the crome bar is "welded".
3. The attachment points on the vehicle is via a "nut and bolt".
4. Front attachment point on XT is a "horizontal" placed nut and bolt from left-to-right (or vice versa) about 3 to 4 inches measured horizontally (front to back) from the "mud flap". 
5. Rear attachment point on the XT is a "vertical" placed nut and bolt.

Hope the above helps.


----------

